# Imitator Egg



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

I finally have an egg from my imitators. I closed up most of the vent, and started using an ultrasonic humidifier, and between the extra humidity, and the frogs age, I finally got an egg. My wife thought I was crazy to be so excited about a tiny little frog egg. :mrgreen: They laid the egg in an almost vertical film canister that collects water from the misting. It has probably about 3/8 of an inch of water in it, and the egg is floating around in the water. Does the egg have much chance of surviving in the water? If not, should I remove the water from the canister, or just leave things alone, and let them do their thing? Its kind of a bright yellowish greenish color, and I don't think it was there yesterday. I'm hoping that if the egg doesn't make it, they will continue to lay more. Its rewarding to have an egg. Hopefully I will be able to raise a baby or two this year.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

First off, Congratulations! Don't worry, you ARE crazy, but i think we all are. so at least you have some company. From what I have seen and read about, Imitators are very decent parents. Right now I am enjoying watching mine take care of a tadpole in brom near the front of the tank (I am so excited  ). I am pretty sure they laid the egg in the water there. If your egg doesn't survive, don't worry there will be more. It might take a few clutches before they get the hang of it. You could always pull the egg and put it in a petri dish, but its your decision, either way is a winner. Good luck!


----------



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

I figured they have a much better idea of whats going on than I do. I empty the canister once a week, but its right in line with the water I spray in, so it fill up pretty quick. I know there was water in there when they laid the egg, so I'll just watch it, and see what happens. I'm just excited to finally see an egg.


----------



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

I snuck the canister out today for a quick picture. Both frogs were in another canister together. As soon as I pulled the one with the egg out, someone came over to investigate. I took a quick picture and put it back before I upset them too bad. Its pretty hard to get a decent picture of a frog egg in water in the bottom of a film canister, so sorry, but here it is.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont worry - they wont care if you take their eggs as long as they know you will raise them :lol: . You could also do a dry cycle then rev up misting over a period of a couple weeks and that will get them going.

Goodluck


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Heres a picture of some Imi eggs I found yesterday.








My imitators hide their eggs from me :lol: They will lay in a spot, but if I remove the eggs they won't use that spot again. I have to move all the film cannisters around before they will lay in them again.


----------



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

I just looked in my horizontal container, and two more eggs.  These look like they are in a better position than the first egg. If they keep this up, even I should be able to get a frog or two out of it.


----------

